# Problème son internet



## two (9 Juin 2006)

Depuis peu quand je visionne un extrait vidéo en ligne je n'ai plus de son, alors que itunes et quicktime fonctionnent parfaitement. Je me demande bien quel paramètre j'ai modifié pour en arriver la? Le souci est présent tant sous safari que sous opéra...


----------



## pim (12 Juin 2006)

Essaye d'ouvrir GarageBand, de lire une piste et de le refermer, le son reviens dans les autres applications comme par miracle.


----------



## bnawfel78 (20 Juin 2006)

moi non plus plus de son, mais je n'ai pas garage band !!
yaurai t'il un autre moyen de remettre le son ??


----------



## Laurent_h (20 Juin 2006)

bnawfel78 a dit:
			
		

> moi non plus plus de son, mais je n'ai pas garage band !!
> yaurai t'il un autre moyen de remettre le son ??



On peut tenter ça...

Certaines applications ne produisent aucun son, mais les sons d'avertissement du système fonctionnent (Mac OS X 10.3, 10.4)
Il est possible que certaines applications audio règlent la fréquence audio de votre ordinateur sur une fréquence déchantillonnage trop élevée pour être utilisée par d'autres applications. Dans cette situation, les sons d'avertissement du système fonctionnent toujours, ainsi qu'iTunes, mais d'autres applications peuvent ne pas produire de son (sortie audio). Ce document s'applique à Mac OS X 10.3 ou version ultérieure et aux applications qui utilisent QuickTime 6 ou version ultérieure pour l'audio, telles que Safari et Quicktime Player.

Cela peut se produire sur des Mac qui gèrent des fréquences d'échantillonnage élevées (supérieures à 48 000 Hz) :

iMac G5 ;
Mac mini ;
modèles Power Mac G5 gérant des fréquences d'échantillonnage supérieures à 48 000 Hz ;
PowerBook G4 gérant des fréquences d'échantillonnage supérieures à 48 000 Hz.
Par exemple, si vous lisez une séquence Internet dans Safari, il n'y aura pas de son ; si vous ouvrez une séquence QuickTime sur votre ordinateur, QuickTime Player signale l'erreur suivante (et la séquence n'aura pas d'audio) :

« Vous risquez de rencontrez des problèmes lors de la lecture d'une piste dans (Nom de la séquence).mov car un élément logiciel requis par la séquence n'a pu être ouvert ».

Solution

Ouvrez Configuration audio et MIDI (/Applications/Utilitaires/), puis vérifiez les réglages de la Sortie audio.
Réglez la Sortie audio sur 44100,0 Hz.
Quittez Configuration audio et MIDI.
Pourquoi est-ce le cas ?

Certaines applications audio tierces peuvent changer la configuration de la sortie audio de votre ordinateur. En fait, si vous utilisez de nouveau l'application tierce après avoir appliqué la solution ci-dessus, le problème peut réapparaître. Observez les changements en regardant les réglages dans Configuration audio et MIDI avant et après avoir exécuté une application tierce dont vous pensez qu'elle peut causer le problème. Contactez l'éditeur de l'application pour plus d'informations.


----------



## two (23 Juin 2006)

finalement pour moi il suffit de lancer garageband et lorsqu'il m'affiche la fenetre me propose de creer un nouveau projet(avant l'ouverture de la fenetre principale) de refermer garageband... 

merci pim


----------



## number6six (26 Juin 2006)

trop fort 
et &#231;a marche !
maintenant que c'est r&#233;par&#233;, j'en suis &#224; me demander pourquoi
y a-t-ili une explication du pourquoi avec GarageBand ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2006)

number6six a dit:
			
		

> trop fort
> et ça marche !
> maintenant que c'est réparé, j'en suis à me demander pourquoi
> y a-t-ili une explication du pourquoi avec GarageBand ?



Il semble que le problème vienne d'une modification des régalges de configuration audio midi (par une applcation tierce). Et lancer GarageBand et jouer une boucle rétablit les réglages d'origine.


----------



## two (27 Juin 2006)

Il semblerait m&#234;me que le fait de lancer garageband suffise pour r&#233;tablir les r&#233;glages...


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Juillet 2006)

two a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait même que le fait de lancer garageband suffise pour rétablir les réglages...


 
Reste que la solution proposée quelques messages plus haut utilisant l'utilitaire "Configuration Audio MIDI" est tout de même plus logique et moins lourde à mettre en oeuvre...

'+


----------



## Louping (21 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien lu la réponse de Laurent_h à propos des pb de son. Visiblement, ce n'est pas exactement de même nature pour moi. J'ai bien le son, mais je n'ai plus aucune alerte, dans aucun logiciel (ichat, mail, finder,...) alors que les préférences systèmes et celles de chaque logiciel sont normalement ok.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée à me donner ? (J'ai essayé configuration audio et midi, mais je n'ai pas garage band).
Merci


----------



## maceop78 (18 Septembre 2006)

merci, pour la solution du garageband, ça a fonctionné pour moi ! 

Pour info, le PB est survenu après le reboot de mon Mac suite à une MAJ de QuickTime

Merci encore.


----------

